
Brad Pitt, Laurene Powell Jobs are reportedly invested in ‘cold fusion’ energy - hhs
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/14/brad-pitt-and-laurene-powell-jobs-are-reportedly-invested-in-a-mysterious-cold-fusion-energy-company.html
======
aurizon
They may be rich investors, they are certainly not smart

